# Männlein oder Weiblein?



## Saintz (7. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Aion hat ja einen sehr vielfältigen Charaktergenerator, bei dem jeder seinen ganz individuellen Helden erstellen kann.

Und weil Umfragen so unterhaltsam sind, hier ein paar Fragen:

>Wie werdet ihr euch entscheiden: für eine kurvige Dame oder doch für einen muskulösen Herren?
>Wie hoch darf euer Charakter wachsen? Wird' ein Riese oder ein PvP-Gnom mit kleiner Hitbox?

MfG


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. August 2009)

Ich spiele einen weibl. Char (bin selbst männl.) immer.
Weill ich nicht auf männer stehe und sie nicht leiden kann.
HALLO?! Nen Männlichen Arsch für monate sehen oder jahre?!? Pfuii
Ne Sexy Elfe only.


----------



## UCPJohnny (7. August 2009)

Ich spiele ebefalls Female sieht einfach besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (7. August 2009)

Ich spiele auch Female mittelgroß. Wie Roman schon sagt will ich lieben 'nen weiblichen Arsch vor meiner Linse sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (7. August 2009)

Ich muss Roman voll zustimmen^^
Ich hab keine Lust 50 Level lang auf nen Männer hintern zu schauen da ist mir ein weiblicher viel lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst normal Groß, find ich am passensten


----------



## _flo93_ (7. August 2009)

Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt noch nicht, des entscheide ich dann kurzfristig^^


----------



## Tuskorr (7. August 2009)

Spiel nen männlichen Char (bin selber männlich)

Ich muss mir net unbedingt nen weiblichen Char erstellen um mir jedes neue Level zu sagen :
"Boah sieht die wieder geil aus, da könnt ich doch glatt wieder..."
Ist nicht für die gemeint, die nen weiblichen Char zocken, sondern einfach weil ich halt in MMORPG's lieber Männer zocke.

Edit: Spiel auch nen mittelgroßen Char, wie die meisten hier.
Schlimm find ichs wenn auf einmal 3, 1,10 Meter Chars um dich herumrennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (7. August 2009)

Tuskorr schrieb:


> Spiel nen männlichen Char (bin selber männlich)
> 
> Ich muss mir net unbedingt nen weiblichen Char erstellen um mir jedes neue Level zu sagen :
> "Boah sieht die wieder geil aus, da könnt ich doch glatt wieder..."
> Ist nicht für die gemeint, die nen weiblichen Char zocken, sondern einfach weil ich halt in MMORPG's lieber Männer zocke.



Das erinnert mich glatt an ein Youtube Video mit dem Jungen vor seinem PC, auf dem ne Nachtelfe tanzt und er sich... .
Naja egal btt, werde auch nen weiblichen Char spielen, aus genau dem Grund, wie ihn die meisten angegeben haben^^.


----------



## Tuskorr (7. August 2009)

Gen91 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich glatt an ein Youtube Video mit dem Jungen vor seinem PC, auf dem ne Nachtelfe tanzt und er sich... .
> Naja egal btt, werde auch nen weiblichen Char spielen, aus genau dem Grund, wie ihn die meisten angegeben haben^^.



Hab ich auch dran gedacht als ich das geschrieben hab^^

Wer das vid noch noch net kennt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=buAgZmK3Clk


----------



## Kizna (7. August 2009)

Werde mir auch ein Weibchen anspielen. Spiele jetzt seit WoW nur weibliche Chars, da die beim damaligen Stand der Technik einfach besser aussahen als die Männer. Hatte nie wirklich Lust einen Kerl mit Waschbrettbauch und Mr. World Armen hoch zu leveln. Zwar kann man sich mitlerweile auch endlich normale Typen erstellen, aber trotzdem habe ich es mir einfach angewöhnt weibliche Charaktere zu spielen.

Naja, dass mein Char zufällig den gleichen Namen wie die Protagonistin eines Animes haben wird und auch dem entsprechend aussehen wird kommt ebenfalls noch hinzu.


----------



## Stancer (7. August 2009)

Also mir gefallen die Frauen besser und werde deswegen auch einen weiblichen Char spielen.

Schwanke noch ob ich den Char normal-groß oder klein mache. Klein hat doch bestimmt Vorteile im PvP, da man dann schwerer angeklickt werden kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem da ich Jäger spielen werde


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Merkt ihr was?^^
Ich spiele einen männl. Char (bin selbst männl.)
Da sind gerade mehr stimmen.
Aber die schreiben nix dazu wie wir?
Die denken die kommen Gay rüber und haben angst es zu begründen^^

Wo bei es ja nicht schlimm ist wenn man "Rollenspiel" macht.

Aber die meissten denken halt so wie wir hier^^
Mal schauen was der Vote noch so sagt^^


----------



## Ciclon (8. August 2009)

werde mir auch nen weiblichen char machen. kann ich mich aus irgendnem grund vorallem im RP besser mit identifizieren :x
Ne ich seteh nicht so auf muskelbepackte herren außerhalb vom Octagon/Ring ^^

Und von der große werde wohl norm spielen, zumindest wenn mit 1.5 die childmodels wirklich kommen. dann gibts nen kidchar in normalgröße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn sie nicht kommen wohl ein bischen unter normalgröße aber nicht so nervig klein ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Merkt ihr was?^^
> Ich spiele einen männl. Char (bin selbst männl.)
> Da sind gerade mehr stimmen.
> Aber die schreiben nix dazu wie wir?
> ...



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es dieses Thema schon oft genug gibt. Sogar mit Flamewars ...


----------



## HobbySoldat (8. August 2009)

Ich bin männlich und spiele einen männlichen Charakter weil mir mein Mentor damals in Ultima Online gesagt hat dass männliche Spieler es niemals Rollenspiel technisch schaffen einen weiblichen Charakter zu spielen. Obwohl ich das Rollenspiel mit Ultima Online hinter mir gelassen habe so bleibe ich dieser Weisheit doch treu. Finde es halt irgendwie passender und so entstehen auch bestimmt keine Verwechslungen.

Von der Größe her werde ich meinen Charakter wohl auf Zwerg einstellen und ihm dementsprechend noch einen langen Bart verpassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bringt einfach zu viele Vorteile im PvP, ein kleiner Charakter ist bei mir deshalb ein 'must-have'.


----------



## Ferethor (8. August 2009)

Naja, ich finde das hat nix mit "schwul" zu tun. Wenn man sich einen Char erstellt, ist das dein Avatar, mit dem man sich in der Welt identifiziert und wenn du dich gerne als Frau abgibst...bitte. Ich spiele einen Mann und werde einer Pixelfigur nicht auf den Arsch gucken. Ich konzentrier mich lieber auf das Geschehen. o_O


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ferethor schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde das hat nix mit "schwul" zu tun. Wenn man sich einen Char erstellt, ist das dein Avatar, mit dem man sich in der Welt identifiziert und wenn du dich gerne als Frau abgibst...bitte. Ich spiele einen Mann und werde einer Pixelfigur nicht auf den Arsch gucken. Ich konzentrier mich lieber auf das Geschehen. o_O



Habe ich NICHT gesagt.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das sie es wohl selber über sich denken :
Das kommt schwul rüber, Weill die anderen sagten sie spielen eine frau weill die nicht schul sind.
Wobei schwul sein ja nicht schlimm ist.

Du weisst was ich meine^^

Oder schreibe ich wieder so das mich keiner versteht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (8. August 2009)

Was auch immer die Wahl des Geschlechts bei einem Spiele-Charakter über die Sexualität des Spielers aussagen soll, ich denke nicht, dass man das Eine mit dem Anderen in Verbindung bringen kann. Das einzige was beide wohl gemeinsam haben ist, dass bei beidem (also sowohl Wahl des Spiele-Charakters als auch Sexualität) jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss was ihm mehr zusagt.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ích habe es immer so gesehen :

Rollenspieler spielen eine Rolle.
Da ist es egal ob MM oder WW.

*Und "normale" gamer nehmen das Geschlecht auf das sie stehen.*

Und das letzte : Leute die sich versuchen selber zu bassteln.

Die 3 sachen,gibts da noch was anderes?!

Oder aber doch noch Phase 4
Leute denen das vollkommen egal ist, sie wollen einfach nur nen char haben und das game zocken.
Machen aber wenige da viele nach dem style gehen und auch auf Erotik achten.
Es sei den eine Krieger der eigendlich immer Männlich ist, bei den meissten wegen dem style der rüsstung.
Richtig?^^ Oh ja kenn ich alles^^


----------



## The Future (8. August 2009)

Naja ich werde einen Männlichen Charakter spielen und bin Männlich.

ich brauch nicht eine Pixel Figur die ich auf den Arsch starren kann und als Assasine brauch ich auch keine Volbussige Frau die halb nackt jeden umetzelt ohne viel Kleidung zu haben [ denn sie muss ja besser aussehen als viel schutz zu haben ].


----------



## Geige (8. August 2009)

Spiele Mänlich, da ich mich damit besser Identifizieren kann!


----------



## FraSokBUF (8. August 2009)

Hi,
bin männlich und mache hauptsächlich grosse weibliche Charakter (ausser bei den Zwergen in HDRO, da gibts ja keine Möglichkeit...hehe), die ansonsten relativ normal aussehen - am Besten noch mit einem asiatischen Touch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Saintz (8. August 2009)

Ich persönlich mach das Geschlecht meines Chars auch zum Teil von der Klasse abhängig. Als Templer oder Gladiator würde ich zu einem Mann a la Chuck Norris tendieren, Heilen hingegen finde ich ist eher "Frauenarbeit"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

_Heilen hingegen finde ich ist eher "Frauenarbeit"_
Amen^^


----------



## Noxio (8. August 2009)

Also mein Mainchar wird wohl ein Männlein sein...bin ebenfalls vom selben Typus.
Von der größe her tendiere nicht für große Chars

Allerdings werden  ein paar Twinks weiblich sein...sehen wirklich nett aus...Denn für mich zählt auch die Abwechselung beim Spielen.


----------



## Smeal (8. August 2009)

> ein PvP-Gnom mit kleiner Hitbox?



fail of the day!


----------



## Deathstyle (8. August 2009)

Ich bau mir meist Chars die au wirklich gut aussehen, also ich bau mich idR selbst nach ;P


----------



## Renegade123 (8. August 2009)

Doch, dicke Brüste ftw, dass lenkt den Feind ab!


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

lol!!
Was habe ich immer gesagt--- hey AION hat wie AOC ne "BrusstPumpe"^^
Alles rein da!!^^

Haste recht.
Wie damals in CSS was die jüngeren heute noch machen.
Ne Möse an die Wand spritzen, und schon bleiben die da stehen ne weille, und manche schiessen genau "rein".
Dann Farmste die ab^^

Des geht noch heute in CS^^

Manches ändert sich nie^^

Sowas muss man einfach ausnutzen.
Und da kommen wir wieder zu den frauen womit man so manchen auf dem server zu was bringen kann was sonnt nicht geht^^
Hilfe bekommen etc^^
Funst echt.. ich machs seit jahren^^


----------



## Renegade123 (8. August 2009)

> Ne Möse an die Wand spritzen



So doppeldeutig, dafür das man ein Graffiti in einem Spiel meint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:
			
		

> Und "normale" gamer nehmen das Geschlecht auf das sie stehen.



Jetzt nix gegen dich, oder irgend einen, der halt weibl. Charakter spielt und männlich ist, aber wenn man Rollenspiel + Geschlecht in einen Satz schreibt, ist eigentlich klar, dass man sein eigenes Geschlecht spielt [ von wegen Rolle un so ] ( außer man heist Lilo Wanders )

Ich hab selber weibl. Charakter auf Servern parken, aber wenn man sich die L2 Charakter anschaut ( von wegen Rock und laufen = ... naja )
wenn ich sowas sehen will geh ich auf YP oder so sachen ;D
aber wenn ich n game spiel, will ich nich mitten im Raid plötzlich mehr den Arsch meines Charas anschaun, als den Lebensbalken des Gegners ( oder entsprechend den des Tanks )

Kann auch Saintz nur zustimmen.
Frauen in Platte ?? nogo
Männer in Stoff ??  nogo  ;D ( zum glück tragen die Heiler Kette  xD )

kommt also auch auf die Klasse an ^^

Geschlecht : Männlich
Größe : goldene Mitte


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Lilo Wanders!?
Hmm wer ist das?


----------



## pbast6 (8. August 2009)

Wenigstens bleiben Weibliche Charakter immer gleich beweglich^^schleißlich tragen sie immer weniger je schwerer die Kleidung wird^^


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Wenigstens bleiben Weibliche Charakter immer gleich beweglich^^schleißlich tragen sie immer weniger je schwerer die Kleidung wird^^



Aber sie wird immer nutzloser.

Darum mag ich vor allem die Asmodierrüstungen einfach nicht, die sehen alle scheiße aus.
Auch bei den Elyos kommt das zum Teil stark rüber, wobei das meiste bei denen nocht geht. 
Kette sieht sogar recht realitisch aus (Kettenrüstung kann ohne große Probleme von Frauen getragen werden). 
Platte hat dann zwar meist nen Rock, aber ansonsten ist das meiste geschlossen, beim Rock kann man sich eben sagen "ist beweglicher als rostige Gelenke in einer geschlossenen Rüstung"...klar eine etwas unlogische Schlußfolgerung, aber immernoch besser als der Asmokäse, da merkt eben wirklich zu 100% den "Asia Style".

Am besten finde ich ja Plattenrüstung+High Heels....das ist wirklich Crap, Platte (also keine Vollpanzerung, aber Kette mit Plattenteilen wie das meiste in Aion ja wohl ist) kann von Frauen getragen werden, aber nur mit Einschränkungen, aber dazu noch High Heels? Das ist ein NoGo!

Ich werd auch nen weiblichen Cha spielen, und zwar ne Templerin (und Elyos aus oben genannten Gründen, hatte zwar Asmo im Sinn, aber die Items sehen alle Sch*** aus (und die Lvl 50 Skins sollen ja angeblich änderbar sein)).


----------



## Mjölner (8. August 2009)

Ich werd mir wohl weibliche Chars erstellen ... ich mag einfach nicht die ganze Zeit nem "Typn" aufn Hintern guggn während ich dutzende von Mobs umniete xD
Was die Größe angeht ... puh k.a. ... auf jeden fall wird die Schurken extrem klein ^^ so klein wie nur irgendwie geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und dann gebt acht auf euere Fersen xD


----------



## Stancer (8. August 2009)

Die Leute die behaupten "Spieler die sich weibliche Chars erstellen machen dies weil sie im RL keine Frau haben" haben einfach keinen Plan von RPG, denn das gleiche Argument könnte ich dann auch auf Zwerge, Elfen, Orks etc. übertragen. 
Ein MMORPG bietet die Möglichkeit in die Rolle von allem zu springen. Wenn ich also nen Muskelbepackten Krieger spielen kann warum dann nicht auch die geschickte Jägerin oder eine weise Heilerin ? Wichtig ist doch, das man sich in die Rolle hineinversetzen kann.

Ich will in nem MMORPG kein RL Abbild meinerselbst erschaffen, wer das macht hat meiner Meinung nach eher ein Problem, denn dann könnte man annehmen, das die Person dies tut um etwas zu sein oder sich als Held zu fühlen, während er im RL vielleicht ein Niemand ist.

Klar gibt es auch Spieler, die sich Frauenchars erstellen um sich dran aufzugeilen, die heutige Jugendkultur bringt alle Formen dieser Freaks hervor. Aber pauschal zu sagen, das dies auf alle männlichen Spieler zutrifft, die einen weiblichen Char spiele ist genauso wahr wie das alle deutschen Lederhosen tragen und nur Weisswürste essen !!! (auch wenn sie verdammt gut schmecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Normal denke ich mir zu jedem Char den ich mir erstelle eine kleine kurze Geschichte aus und demnach spiele ich den Charakter dann.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ah wo da einer schreibt von Platten Rüssi...
ja das ist schon seltsam.. das eine FRAU in aion eine PLATTENRÜSSI HOSE!! hat... aber was ist die hose?!?!

*Strapse + strümpfe + enger slip*

Ja ich muss zugeben.. verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz^^


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Strapse + strümpfe + enger slip*



Asmo, bei Elyos findest du meist nen Rock, und "Beinschienen" welche aber bis unter den Rock gehen. Oder auch richtige Hosen gibts.

Die Asmorüstungen female sind richtiger Asiadreck, sry für alle denen es gefällt, ist meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Asmo, bei Elyos findest du meist nen Rock, und "Beinschienen" welche aber bis unter den Rock gehen. Oder auch richtige Hosen gibts.
> 
> Die Asmorüstungen female sind richtiger Asiadreck, sry für alle denen es gefällt, ist meine Meinung
> 
> ...



nun ja ich finde deine einstellung nen bissel übertrieben.
Asia siet schon süss aus.
ABER das was ich beschrieben habe war ne weibliche PLATTENHOSE!!!!
Das geht nicht... naja..


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> ABER das was ich beschrieben habe war ne weibliche PLATTENHOSE!!!!
> Das geht nicht... naja..



Das meine ich ja, genau wie die Oberteile, Bauch offen, Rücken offen, tiefer Ausschnitt, Schultern offen...da braucht man keine Rüstung...ein Gegner lacht sich schief weil alle "Schwachstelellen" des Körpers ungeschützt sind....

Stoff geht ja noch halbwegs, aber auch da ist es etwas übertrieben. Die Elyosrüstungen sehen (meist) noch einigermaßen passend aus.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

asia frauen sind halt etwas freizügiger...schaut euch allein die mädchenschuluniformen in japan an..das ist kein mythos oder bloße animefantasie, dass sie dort meist in miniröcken rumlaufen..so ist das dort halt..die sind sexuell eben freizügiger als die wessis


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> asia frauen sind halt etwas freizügiger...schaut euch allein die mädchenschuluniformen in japan an..das ist kein mythos oder bloße animefantasie, dass sie dort meist in miniröcken rumlaufen..so ist das dort halt..die sind sexuell eben freizügiger als die wessis



Sexuell freizügiger in Richtung "Männer dürfen machen was sie wollen", da hast du Recht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sexuell freizügiger in Richtung "Männer dürfen machen was sie wollen", da hast du Recht.



die sache mit den miniröcken kam als rebellischer akt, in den ...(bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...80er oder so?)..da haben die mädchen angefangen lange strümpfe zu tragen und sich die röcke kürzer zu schneiden..und das kam von den dortigen weiblichen volk aus..nicht von den männern


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die sache mit den miniröcken kam als rebellischer akt, in den ...(bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher...80er oder so?)..da haben die mädchen angefangen lange strümpfe zu tragen und sich die röcke kürzer zu schneiden..und das kam von den dortigen weiblichen volk aus..nicht von den männern



Ich meine Allgemein die Haltung der Männer dort, nicht die Schuluniformen alleine. Das der Mann nach der Arbeit ins Bordell statt nach Hause fährt ist dort an der Tagesordnung und völlig normal.

Aber ich glaube...wir schweifen gerade vom Thema ab?


----------



## Kizna (8. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Sexuell freizügiger in Richtung "Männer dürfen machen was sie wollen", da hast du Recht.



Wenn du auf die hohe Vergewaltigungsrate in deren Bahnen anspielst, dann hast du wohl recht. Ansonsten ... also großartig freizügiger sind die dort auch nicht. Schuluniformen hin oder her, nicht alle sind gleich und diese unglaublichen Miniröcke sind auch nur ein Mythos. Wenn ihr freizügigkeit erleben wolt, dann geht um cirka 01:00 Uhr Nachts auf Dublins Straßen rum, da kriegt der Begirff Minirock eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Ich sage einfach mal Gurt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja und die Freizügigkeit in Spielen ist doch ganz nett. Das sie nicht wirklich effektiv ist solte unbestreitbar sein, aber das Auge isst ja bekanntlich mit.


----------



## Ciclon (8. August 2009)

Diese "Angst vor der Haut" ist sowieso ein westliches syndrom. in Östlichen Ländern  ist es kein weltuntergang wenn man eine brust sieht. in unseren westlichen ländern wird ein drama draus gemacht. aber ich denke das eine plattenrüstung die aus Overknees und minirock besteht Sinnfrei ist kann man unbestritten so stehen lassen. aber hey es gibt magie dort vieleicht erhöht die rüstung ja nur eine barriere die den körper schützt und kann ausehen wie sie will...

YEAH WIEDER EIN PHENOMEN GELÖST! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich meine Allgemein die Haltung der Männer dort, nicht die Schuluniformen alleine. Das der Mann nach der Arbeit ins Bordell statt nach Hause fährt ist dort an der Tagesordnung und völlig normal.



echt!? ..das hab ich nicht gewusst..ich mein..wenn die irgendwie solo sind dann kann man sich das schon vorstellen..aber wenn sie ne familie und ne frau ham? oO..wie krass wär dat denn? xD



Norjena schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube...wir schweifen gerade vom Thema ab?



schon länger oder?^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Diese "Angst vor der Haut" ist sowieso ein westliches syndrom. in Östlichen Ländern  ist es kein weltuntergang wenn man eine brust sieht. in unseren westlichen ländern wird ein drama draus gemacht. aber ich denke das eine plattenrüstung die aus Overknees und minirock besteht Sinnfrei ist kann man unbestritten so stehen lassen. aber hey es gibt magie dort vieleicht erhöht die rüstung ja nur eine barriere die den körper schützt und kann ausehen wie sie will...
> 
> YEAH WIEDER EIN PHENOMEN GELÖST!
> 
> ...



oha ne art Magisches Standard Schutzschild..... Nen MSS^^
Darauf muss man erstmal kommen..
Dann würde ja nen Magischer Slip vollkommen reichen^^
hmm alles klar^^


----------



## Norjena (8. August 2009)

Ciclon schrieb:


> Diese "Angst vor der Haut" ist sowieso ein westliches syndrom. in Östlichen Ländern  ist es kein weltuntergang wenn man eine brust sieht. in unseren westlichen ländern wird ein drama draus gemacht. aber ich denke das eine plattenrüstung die aus Overknees und minirock besteht Sinnfrei ist kann man unbestritten so stehen lassen. aber hey es gibt magie dort vieleicht erhöht die rüstung ja nur eine barriere die den körper schützt und kann ausehen wie sie will...



"Östliche Länder" stimmt aber nicht, alle islamischen Staaten kannst du überspringen, in den meisten werden Frauen sogar noch ausgepeitscht wenn sie eine Hose oder kein Kopftuch tragen, in den meisten anderen werden sie zumundest wie Haustiere und nicht mehr wie Ackervieh behandelt (der Vergleich tut mir leid, aber er trifft es leider am besten, bei diesem Thema könnte ich kotzen wenn unsere Politiker mit ihren Einsatz für die "Menschenrechte" anfangen).

Ansonsten...Templer müssen so oder so Magie nutzen^^, ein Schild lässt sich außer von richtigen Kollossen kaum als Waffe nutzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> oha ne art Magisches Standard Schutzschild..... Nen MSS^^
> Darauf muss man erstmal kommen..
> Dann würde ja nen Magischer Slip vollkommen reichen^^
> hmm alles klar^^




unsichtbare rüstung ftw!!!11


----------



## Trish09 (8. August 2009)

Ich spiele weiblich weil ich weiblich bin, und Größe wird normal sein ^^


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Ich spiele weiblich weil ich weiblich bin, und Größe wird normal sein ^^



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr^^
Das ist jemand der sich selber im spiel sehen will.
Sowas finde ich auch schön.

Ich weiss nicht ob ich sowas auch mal versuchen sollte...
Weill ich spiele mit einer frau die eine frau spielt und wir haben uns gern^^
Kann man in AION Heiraten?!
Dann würde ich einen machen....... hmmm


----------



## Seymour09 (8. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> *Und "normale" gamer nehmen das Geschlecht auf das sie stehen.*




Ich würde mich als "normalen" Gamer bezeichnen, bin männlich und werde trotzdem einen männlichen Kleriker spielen ( da ich finde, dass ein Schild besser zu einem männlichen Char passt....für die Mädels ist ein Schild einfach zu schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Und diese ganze "Ich mag lieber einem weiblichen Char auf den Allerwertesten schauen"-Diskussion finde ich auch einfach nur schwachsinnig....Ich persönlich hab es nicht nötig auf einen virtuellen Arsch zu schauen. Beim Spielen konzentriere ich mich da eher auf meine Umgebung.
Und wenn ich einen hübschen Popo sehen will, dann geh ich raus an die frische Luft ( ja, RL gibt's auch noch!!! ) oder schau bei meiner Freundin im Raum nebenan vorbei...


Achja: Größe tendiert zu normal


----------



## Ren-Alekz (8. August 2009)

bin männlein, spiele nen weiblichen char, gebe mich als ein 9 jähriges mädchen aus und überführe pädos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RomanGV1 (8. August 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> bin männlein, spiele nen weiblichen char, gebe mich als ein 9 jähriges mädchen aus und überführe pädos!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Habe ich damals bei Knuddels gemacht^^
Und habe 57 Jährige Pedos verarscht^^

Man kann echt viel machen und bekommen wenn man sich als weibchen ausgibt..
Sogar an gold bin ich leichter gekommen in WOW.
Und jeder wollte die enge Elfi kennen lernen^^
Bis es mir zuviel wurde^^ die haben mir alles gegeben in game was ich wollte.
Ist schon hart.

Und dass bestätigen viele.


----------



## Rayon (8. August 2009)

meine Gladiatrezzbiatch, normalgroß. Freu mich schon :]


----------



## Varnamys (8. August 2009)

Hab schon heute früh oder gestern abgestimmt.

Werde so wie eigentlich immer einen weiblichen Char spielen, da ich auch weiblich bin.
Männliche Chars erstelle ich höchstens dann mal, wenn ich die optisch mal richtig "schick" hinbekomme. Wobei ich mich grade frage, was ich mir eigentlichmit diesem schick selber sagen will. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings werde ich mich nicht selber nachbasteln, sondern aufgrund der Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten eine Dunkelelfe oder auch Drow genannt estellen.
[attachment=8571:Aion0011_klein.jpg][attachment=8570:Aion0008_klein.jpg]


----------



## Balaneth (9. August 2009)

Ich bin generell beiden Geschlechtern gegenüber aufgeschlossen.
Weibliche Charaktere sehen meistens sehr attraktiv aus und sind was "rundes" für das Auge, gerade Aion ist da sehr Freizügig, während Männliche Chars endlich einmal vom Muskel-Popey Standard abweichen. So wirklich entscheiden kann ich mich nicht, auch wenn ich derzeit eher zur Geschlechtstreue tendiere und plane mir einen recht breiten, möglichst pummeligen männlichen Charakter zu erstellen. Imho sehen Roben an dicken Leuten sehr gut aus in Aion, aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Trish09 (9. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr^^
> Das ist jemand der sich selber im spiel sehen will.
> Sowas finde ich auch schön.
> 
> ...




Ich will mich nich selber im Spiel sehen XD Wenn ich mich sehen will dann guck ich in Spiegel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich spiel weiblich, weil ich mich in nen Mann einfach nich hineinversetzen kann, hatte das damals mal bei WoW probiert aber hat einfach nich so fun gemacht ^^"
Und davon mal abgesehn, werd ich mit meinem Freund zusammenspielen &#9829;


----------



## RomanGV1 (9. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Ich will mich nich selber im Spiel sehen XD Wenn ich mich sehen will dann guck ich in Spiegel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hahaha das ist wie bei mir zur zeit^^
Nachmacherin^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (9. August 2009)

Ich kann dich gar nich nachmachen weil ich dich nich kenne und von nix wusste reiner Zufall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarida (9. August 2009)

Ich spiel einen männlichen Char, obwohl ich weiblich bin!

Warum?

Kurze Röcke und High Heels passen für mich nicht in eine Fantasywelt, in der zwei Völker aufs äußerste verfeindet sind und sich enorm bekriegen. Ich sage nur: Plattenrüstungen mit Absätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (9. August 2009)

Tarida schrieb:


> Kurze Röcke und High Heels passen für mich nicht in eine Fantasywelt, in der zwei Völker aufs äußerste verfeindet sind und sich enorm bekriegen. Ich sage nur: Plattenrüstungen mit Absätzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja genau das was ich als "extremen Asia-Style" bezeichnet habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Enyalios (9. August 2009)

Bin männlich und spiele nen weiblichen Char. Hab das seit BC mit dem Allianzschami so begonnen (Die Draeneimänner sehen furchtbar doof aus..) und gefällt mir besser.

Größe natürlich winzig - als Heiler muss ich ja nicht First-Sight sein.

Versteh auch irgendwie den Sinn nicht sich einen 3m Riesen zu machen wo sogar serius1607 das Ziel erfasst bekommt. Nene, je kleiner desto länger werd ich überleben aka heilen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist so meine Theorie dahinter.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (9. August 2009)

also was ich bisher sagen kann is, dass man kleine chars im pvp im abyss schwer sieht..also ansich schon nen vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pady2468 (9. August 2009)

nun ob m oder w kommt bei mir auf die klasse an die ich spiel
nen gladiator würd ich zum beispiel lieber mitn typen spielen
da ich aber nen soulmaster zocken werde mach ich mir nen weiblichen char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hoffe das man echt so gnome machen kann (hab da ma so pics gefunden)


----------



## Pady2468 (9. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> also was ich bisher sagen kann is, dass man kleine chars im pvp im abyss schwer sieht..also ansich schon nen vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja das richtig aber heiler auch
aber find auch das dass zum teil das spielgefühl zu nichte macht. in der beta fand ich das doch nich so dolle


----------



## Kleito (9. August 2009)

werde einen weibl. char machen, weil ich sehr großen spaß am charakter erstellen hab und ich finde bei weiblichen chars hat man da einfach mehr auswahl (vorallem bei den haaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). außerdem bin ich selbst weiblich und wie  Trish09 fällt es mir ebenfalls schwer, mich in einen mann hineinzuversetzen.


----------



## Trish09 (11. August 2009)

Kleito schrieb:


> werde einen weibl. char machen, weil ich sehr großen spaß am charakter erstellen hab und ich finde bei weiblichen chars hat man da einfach mehr auswahl (vorallem bei den haaren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yay! Ich bin nich die einzigste xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RDE (11. August 2009)

Einige Spieler wollen mit ihrem Charakter sich selbst im Spiel repräsentieren. Genau da setze ich an. Diese Art von Spieler empfindet dann eine Niederlage gegen einen weiblichen Charakter als Erniedrigung, weshalb meine Wahl auf ein Mädel fällt. Zudem haben kämpfende Frauen was stylisches! Ahjo ich bin ein Kerl.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Einige Spieler wollen mit ihrem Charakter sich selbst im Spiel repräsentieren. Genau da setze ich an. Diese Art von Spieler empfindet dann eine Niederlage gegen einen weiblichen Charakter als Erniedrigung, weshalb meine Wahl auf ein Mädel fällt. Zudem haben kämpfende Frauen was stylisches! Ahjo ich bin ein Kerl.



xD
Ich glaube kaum das du jemanden seinen Stolz verletzt wenn du ihn als 'Frau' besiegst, aber witziger Ansatz.


----------



## RDE (11. August 2009)

Meinst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mein, es gibt auch genug Schwachmaten die denken, ein Spieler wäre sexuell verwirrt oder gar vom anderen Ufer aufgrund der Wahl des Charaktergeschlechts. Da ist meine These nicht allzuweit hergeholt angesichts solcher geistiger Aussetzer. Ich bin mir sicher es gibt genug Kids denen eine Abreibung durch einen weiblichen Charakter gut bekommt. Hehe. Ich hab mir in WAR schon stets vorgestellt wie die Leute wohl vor dem Monitor einen Krampf bekommen wenn ihre überdimensionalen lol-Choppa totgekitet werden von einem kleinen zarten Elfchen. xD Das spiegelt sich dann im Spielverhalten wieder. Die nächsten Versuche werden stets mit konstant abnehmender Taktikanwendung angegangen oder erscheinen gänzlich unkoordinierter und hysterischer als zuvor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lets get ready to rumbleeeeeee!

Edit: Ein Char, so klein wie möglich natürlich um nicht aufzufallen da ich einen Kleriker spielen werde.


----------



## Trish09 (11. August 2009)

Naja ich glaube zwar nich daran das es dran liegt das ein weiblicher Charakter den Gegenüber besiegt hat, sondern eher das der Gegenüber besiegt wurde, egal von welchem Geschlecht ^^
Wer hats schon gern, in den Boden gestampft zu werden? Ich für meinen Teil nicht, ich reg mich dann zwar nich sonderlich auf, aber würde sicher nochmal versuchen denjenigen herrauszufordern (zB Duell, in BG's geht das ja schlecht) um zu gucken was ich anders machen kann ^^
Gibt aber auch solche die sich total aufregen und dann ohne nachzudenken kämpfen xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

/vote 4 rauspatchen von winzig kleinen Chars

Sieht einfach lächerlich dämlich aus... -.-


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> /vote 4 rauspatchen von winzig kleinen Chars
> 
> Sieht einfach lächerlich dämlich aus... -.-



/sign

sin ja keine Gnome oder so.....

Da durch die kleine größe auch die Hitbox kleiner wird, bringt das natürlich auch Vorteile im PvP ( wie genau, wird sich noch zeigen )


----------



## RomanGV1 (11. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> sin ja keine Gnome oder so.....
> 
> Da durch die kleine größe auch die Hitbox kleiner wird, bringt das natürlich auch Vorteile im PvP ( wie genau, wird sich noch zeigen )



omg wenn es bei CS 1.6 wäre könnte ich es ja verstehen..
Aber in einem MMO ist das doch vollkommen latte!!!!
Das ist doch alles Auto log.
Einmal im log, REIN mit dem DMG.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Denke auch das PvP da sicher kein Argument sein kann..zumindest net die Hitbox....maximal die Sichtbarkeit das sich die kleinen unter den steinen verstecken oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst...

Ich finds gut das man die Freiheit besitzt sich au Chars zu machen..die eben nicht dem "Helden-Ideal" entsprechen.....da hat man mal ne CHarerstellung die sehr komplex ist und dann wirds wieder runter gemacht....


----------



## RDE (11. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube zwar nich daran das es dran liegt das ein weiblicher Charakter den Gegenüber besiegt hat, sondern eher das der Gegenüber besiegt wurde, egal von welchem Geschlecht ^^




Glaub mir, ich habe in diversen TS Channel schon so einige Leute abgehen gehört die sonst bei einem männlichen Charakter ihre Niederlage hingenommen haben. Ich weiss das klingt nicht gerade nachvollziehbar, aber es gibt mehr als genug Spieler die sowas zur Weissglut bringt. xD Diejenigen die ich so erlebte waren jedoch meist unter 18 Jahre. Kinderli halt. Wobei es da auch mal einen gab der um die 28 war. Ich sehe schon, die Community hier hat noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit den Abgründen der mmo-Mentalität und hat noch nicht ihren Glauben an die Menschheit verloren. ^^ Es gibt viele schräge Vögel, soviel ist jedenfalls sicher.

ad. Hitbox... Aion ist nicht Darkfall, Aion ist nicht CS, Halo oder was auch immer du da gespielt hast. Für das PvP in einem Spiel indem man den Gegner mit einem einfachen Klick oder dem Drücken der Tabulatortaste im Visier hat, ist die Charaktergrösse prinzipiell (!!!) unerheblich. Den einzigen Unterschied machts bei unübersichtlichen grösseren Kämpfen, um eben nicht aufzufallen. In WAR sind Schamanen und Squigtreiber auch winzig, konnten sich in Sträuchern verstecken und da gabs nicht so viele Tränen wie hier.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. August 2009)

Mhn ich sags mal so, jedes MMO was ich gespielt habe war eigentlich auf PvP aus und bei einem der ersten (Ragnarok, "einem der ersten" ist zwar arg falsch eigentlich aber es war das erste was ich wirklich sehr aktiv spielte) konntest du nichtmal auswählen, deinem realen Geschlecht nach wurdest du im Spiel nämlich automatisch männlich oder weiblich, daher war es unumgänglich sich von (echten!) Mädchen verdreschen zu lassen.
Ich werd mich wohl trotzdem wieder selbst bauen, wobei es durchaus witzig wäre so wie du zu machen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (11. August 2009)

Achja....Ragnarok..das waren damals noch zeiten mit stundenlangem cliffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich erinnere mich gerne dran....an all jene die es net kennen kann ich nur Ragnarol The Animation empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (11. August 2009)

RDE schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich habe in diversen TS Channel schon so einige Leute abgehen gehört die sonst bei einem männlichen Charakter ihre Niederlage hingenommen haben. Ich weiss das klingt nicht gerade nachvollziehbar, aber es gibt mehr als genug Spieler die sowas zur Weissglut bringt. xD Diejenigen die ich so erlebte waren jedoch meist unter 18 Jahre. Kinderli halt. Wobei es da auch mal einen gab der um die 28 war. Ich sehe schon, die Community hier hat noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit den Abgründen der mmo-Mentalität und hat noch nicht ihren Glauben an die Menschheit verloren. ^^ Es gibt viele schräge Vögel, soviel ist jedenfalls sicher.




Naja is halt schwer vorstellbar das jemand solche hmmm komplexe hat ^^ naja dieser jemand wird dann wahrscheinlich auch dafür sein das frauen hinterm herd gehören und nich arbeiten gehen sollen ...
Naja was solls, gibt halt solche menschen, und die habens verdient von frauen platt gemacht zu werden xD
Gleichberechtigung ftw!


----------



## Enyalios (11. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> omg wenn es bei CS 1.6 wäre könnte ich es ja verstehen..
> Aber in einem MMO ist das doch vollkommen latte!!!!
> Das ist doch alles Auto log.
> Einmal im log, REIN mit dem DMG.



Ich erklär es nochmal für die Powerwave:

2 unscheinbare Büsche in der Landschaft, dazwischen ein 3m Krieger.

Klickst du jetzt zuerst die Büsche ab oder klickst du den feindlichen Krieger an ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. August 2009)

Trish09 schrieb:


> Gleichberechtigung ftw!



Wo bleibt dann die Wehrpflicht für Frauen? Auf die warte ich immernoch ... Emanzipation? Fürn Arsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (11. August 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wo bleibt dann die Wehrpflicht für Frauen? Auf die warte ich immernoch ... Emanzipation? Fürn Arsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wehrpflicht wird eventuell ja eh abgeschafft, ob sie für Frauen kommt? Hm...wenn nicht bald ein größerer Krieg vor der Tür steht (was ich nicht hoffe) nicht.

Allerdings bleibt zu sagen...ca 30% weniger Lohn, schlechtere Aufstiegschancen innerhalb der Firmen...also wirkliche Gleichberechtigung herrscht noch lange nicht.

Zum Thema...also ich finde diese wirklich kleinen Chas auch stark gewöhnungsbedürftig, eigentlich wärs mir recht egal, ich spiele sie ja selbst nicht, aber leider wird bei Aion dadurch die Hitbox kleiner was im PvP einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Vorteil gibt...grade wenn grad sehr viel los ist fällt zb das anwählen per TAB vollkommen weg. Mein Charakter wird wohl über dem "Durschnitt" sein, auch wenns eine Frau wird, aber eine Templerin sollte meiner Meinung nach eine gewisse Größe und somit auch Kraft besitzten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Flaschenpost (12. August 2009)

> Ích habe es immer so gesehen :
> 
> Rollenspieler spielen eine Rolle.
> Da ist es egal ob MM oder WW.



Sehe ich genau andersrum:

Als Rollenspieler identifiziert man sich noch nen Tacken mehr mit seinem Char.Deshalb sollte da die Geschlechtswahl dem eigenen entsprechen.
Aber interessante Umfrage, vor allem die Tendenz.Ich meine: das viele Männer weibliche Chars spielen ist ja allgemein bekannt.
(die Argumente sind ja auch schlüssig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Aber das es sooooo viele sind (wobei die Geschichte hier sicher nur bedingt representativ ist) hätte ich nicht gedacht ^^


----------



## Sin (12. August 2009)

Tittenbonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (12. August 2009)

> Tittenbonus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja jetzt wo ich weis, dass ca. die Hälfte aller weiblichen Chars von Geschlechtsgenossen gespielt werden, werd ich mir in Zukunft ganz genau überlegen, an wen ich da noch nen "Tittenbonus" vergebe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Interessant auch, wie wenige Mädels bisher an der Abstimmung teilgenommen haben...wo seits ihr "Zockerweibchen"? ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (12. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Naja jetzt wo ich weis, dass ca. die Hälfte aller weiblichen Chars von Geschlechtsgenossen gespielt werden, werd ich mir in Zukunft ganz genau überlegen, an wen ich da noch nen "Tittenbonus" vergebe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es gab nie welche!..von hundert spielern sind vllt. 5 weiblich im schnitt


----------



## Flaschenpost (12. August 2009)

Ein Paar mehr sinds bestimmt, bei uns in der Gilde zumindest hats ca 20% Mädels.Mahl ma nich so Schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gen91 (12. August 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ein Paar mehr sinds bestimmt, bei uns in der Gilde zumindest hats ca 20% Mädels.Mahl ma nich so Schwarz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is aber viel, bei meiner ehemaligen Gilde waren es 2/67, was ca. 3% entspricht, also viel weniger^^.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Wollte gerade sagen..also in meiner alten WoW Gilde waren es jetzt au net massig...aber von 40 leuten vielleicht 10 bis 15 stück...also nicht unerheblich...


----------



## The Future (12. August 2009)

bei uns in der WoW gilde würde ich sagen sind von 100 stück ca. 35 weibliche wenn nicht sogar mehr.


----------



## Kizna (12. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> bei uns in der WoW gilde würde ich sagen sind von 100 stück ca. 35 weibliche wenn nicht sogar mehr.



Ja in Lotro gab es auch einen recht hohen Anteil an Frauen. Die Zeiten in denen nur Männer die virtuele Welt dominiert haben geht langsam ihren Ende entgegen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Aber was in der "Doku" Sekond Skin zu sehen war...ist es immernoch so das auf jede Single Frau im MMO Universum 10 Single Männern kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (12. August 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Aber was in der "Doku" Sekond Skin zu sehen war...ist es immernoch so das auf jede Single Frau im MMO Universum 10 Single Männern kommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich halte nichts von Dokus über Computerspieler, die sind viel zu einseitig und meist gar nnicht ausschalgekräftig.


----------



## Trish09 (12. August 2009)

Naja man muss ja auch bedenken das nich jeder/jede hier angemeldet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich denke auch mal, das es sehr sehr wenige Mädels gibt die single sind und zocken ^^ Wenn man ehrlich is werden wir ja doch nur von unsern Freunden angestochert auch mal zu spielen xD
Obwohl ich schon immer so ne Gamerin war auch wenns damals noch Super Nintendo war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (12. August 2009)

Naja..manche Mädels wissen ja erst das sie wirkliche Gamer sind wenn sies dann einma gesehen haben..und das eben i.d.R. beim Freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe das selbst erlebt am ende konnte man sie gar nemmer vom rechner weg bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja muss sagen das die Dokur echt gut war.....also gut im Sinne von vorurteils- und wertungsfrei.Es ging einfach um verschiedene Situation von Spielern und die Auswirkung des spielens auf die sozialen Kontakte der Spieler.

Das ganze eben aus 3 sichten.....eine Gruppe von Spielern wo einer Kinder bekommt und der andere heiratet...einem süchtigen auf entzug bzw reha und einem Paar das sich eben über das Spiel kennen gelernt haben...fande es recht interessant...ist frei zu sehen übers netz und geht knappe 1,5 stunden...


----------



## freezex (21. August 2009)

XD der thread ist ne gute warnung, nie ne frau anbagern , ist fast sicher n Mann. Also auch auch keine gnade im open pvp, den das süsse engelgleiche Wesen das da fliegt ist auch nur n gleich dicker und beharter mann wie du selbst.


----------



## Xâr (21. August 2009)

> Und "normale" gamer nehmen das Geschlecht auf das sie stehen.


 So ein Blödsinn.. es ist eher anders rum.. Normale Spieler nehmen das Geschlecht mit dem sie sich identifizieren. Viel Spass mit Deinem Mädel..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (21. August 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Ich erklär es nochmal für die Powerwave:
> 
> 2 unscheinbare Büsche in der Landschaft, dazwischen ein 3m Krieger.
> 
> Klickst du jetzt zuerst die Büsche ab oder klickst du den feindlichen Krieger an ?



Sieht bestimmt lustig aus wenn ein 3meter großer Krieger sich versucht in Büschen zu verstecken... Sinn fand ich allerdings keinen in deiner Aussage!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabuuiii (21. August 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Ich spiele einen weibl. Char (bin selbst männl.) immer.
> Weill ich nicht auf männer stehe und sie nicht leiden kann.
> HALLO?! Nen Männlichen Arsch für monate sehen oder jahre?!? Pfuii
> Ne Sexy Elfe only.



/sign


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. August 2009)

Ich werd mir nen männlichen char (selbst männlich) machen, so bekomm ich irgendwie mehr rp feeling^^
und minimal kleiner als mittelgroß
zudem passt n gladi (wie ich mir meinem vorstell) etwas mehr zu nem männlichen char, als zu nem weiblichen
wobei ich als twink dann sicherlich noch nen weiblichen char machen werd...
btw, warum eigentlich bei der umfrage fast nur "selbst männl."? zocken kaum frauen das game? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (21. August 2009)

Würde es irgendein Spiel mal geben wo ein bisschen Wert auf die Optik männlicher Charaktere gelegt würde...dann ja
aber das gibts nicht sehen alle total schwul (nix gegen schwule aber die optik halt^^) aus oder wie Kinder ...
man man man ich will ne Art Sachsen-König als Krieger und keinen Emo vonner Grundschule.

ich bleib bei female 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (21. August 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Würde es irgendein Spiel mal geben wo ein bisschen Wert auf die Optik männlicher Charaktere gelegt würde...dann ja
> aber das gibts nicht sehen alle total schwul (nix gegen schwule aber die optik halt^^) aus oder wie Kinder ...
> man man man ich will ne Art Sachsen-König als Krieger und keinen Emo vonner Grundschule.



Dann solltest du dich etwas besser mit dem Cha-Editor beschäftigen, finde ich.


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2009)

hab vor ne weibliche klerikerin zu spielen und nen mänlichen gladiator aber den kleriker als main weil nya für den rest des spiels nur nen männerhintern zu sehn als mann ist das auf dauer ermüdend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oimdudla (21. August 2009)

Bin männlich, spiele einen weiblichen Char.
Find eine Gladiator-Frau einfach stylischer als nen Mann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 619power (21. August 2009)

Also bei mir ist es so. Caster/Healer/Ranger = weiblich und Meeles = männlich
Da ich vor habe mir als erstes nen Sorcerer hoch zu lvln werd ich einen weiblichen char mit mittelgröße erstellen.
und wenn ich dann ma nen Gladi oder Templer mache. mach ich mir nen männlichen Schrank, kommt einfach protziger rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkstiller (21. August 2009)

Also mein Main Char ist normalerweise männlich , weil ich keine Lust darauf habe verwechselt zu werden .
Aber Twinks waren doch schon öfters mal weiblich , weil sie einfach besser aussahen , so wird es bei Aion bei mir auch sein . 
Und naja mittelgroß oder bei nem Gladiator oder sowas vlt weng größer , entscheid ich aber spontan.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. August 2009)

Ich werde ein männl. Char spielen da ich auch selber ein Mann bin. Wäre ich als Frau geboren dann hätte ich mich natürlich für ein weiblichen entschieden. Aber das mit den von Natur aus männl. sein und ein weiblichen Char nur wegen den pixel Hintern zu spielen kaufe ich euch nicht ab^^. Die meisten denken doch nur wenn die ein weiblichen Char. kreiert haben, werden sie freundlicher aufgenommen oder bekommen sogar was umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Haut rein

Du bist halt was Du bist da helfen pixelchens auch nichts


----------



## blaQmind (21. August 2009)

Also ich spiele auch nur weibliche Chars. 
Ich finde da is schöner zum zuschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thoraxos: ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. August 2009)

@blaQmind ja ist aber so du bist halt was du bist. Mir fällt aber auch auf das sich viele Junge Leute ein weib. Char erstellen, vielleicht hat die Generation auch Probleme damit keine Ahnung. Heisst ja nicht wenn ich mein Sohn auf den Mund küsse das ich schwul bin.


----------



## Syniera (21. August 2009)

Ich werde auch wieder weibliche Chars spielen. Habe es mal mit einem männlichen verucht, aber irgendwie fühlt sich das als Frau komisch an, einen Kerl durch die Gegend zu steuern...
Je nach Klasse werde ich entweder etwas über oder etwas unter der Durchschnittsgröße liegen, jedoch nicht viel.


----------



## blaQmind (21. August 2009)

@Thoraxos: naja es hält sich zimlich die Waage, auch von den älteren die ich kenne spielen viele weibliche Chars, bzw viele Junge einen männlichen

geschmäcker sind hald verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (21. August 2009)

Geht ja auch nicht um die Geschmäcker, lassen wir das sein!


----------



## Ilunadin (22. August 2009)

Ich werde wohl einen männlichen Char mit einer größe leicht über der Hälfte erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AION lässt mich auch endlich meinen Charakter ca. nach meinen Wunschvorstellungen basteln so wie ich mir  halt meine Fantasypersönlichkeit vorstellen würde(Rollenspieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Ich (männlich) spiele eigentlich immer männliche Chars. Einfach weil ich mich mit meinem Charrackter identifizieren möchte (Stichwort: Rollenspiel).

Außerdem muss ich mich nicht an einem Pixelhintern aufgeilen. Da gibt es *hust* bessere Möglichkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Größe wird zwar groß, aber nicht Hulkmäßig sein.
Zwar muskulös, aber trotzdem schlank sein. Eben kein Muskelpaket.

Bei Aion gilt (nach persönlichen Erfahrungen): 

Schlanker Char  --->  Fette Rüstung  --->  Muskulöses Aussehen
Muskulöser, breiter Char  --->  Fette Rüstung  --->  Übertrieben riesiges Wesen mit sovielen Muskeln dass es schon Fett wirkt.


----------



## Haszor (22. August 2009)

Renegade123 schrieb:


> will ich lieben 'nen weiblichen Arsch vor meiner Linse sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*hust* Pixel?


----------



## Meowi (22. August 2009)

Weiblich mit Weiblichem char..

Kerle, die sich ne frau machen und bei denen dann einer abgeht... sind iwie leicht grußelig oO


----------



## Thoraxos (22. August 2009)

*ricchhttiiiggg*


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Hm, ich erinnere mich da unsere Abschlusszeitung...es gab da wie immer einen "Steckbrief", und eine Frage dabei war "was ist dein größter Wunsch", und nein, es war bei fast 80% der Jungs nicht "1Tag Superman sein" sondern "1Tag eine Frau sein"...und das war nicht nur bei unserer Klasse der Fall, das scheint ein weit verbreitetes Phänomän zu sein.


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Hm, ich erinnere mich da unsere Abschlusszeitung...es gab da wie immer einen "Steckbrief", und eine Frage dabei war "was ist dein größter Wunsch", und nein, es war bei fast 80% der Jungs nicht "1Tag Superman sein" sondern "1Tag eine Frau sein"...und das war nicht nur bei unserer Klasse der Fall, das scheint ein weit verbreitetes Phänomän zu sein.


Ich kann mir auch denken was diese Leute als erstes machen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



XD


----------



## Norjena (22. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch denken was diese Leute als erstes machen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja gut, darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein^^.


----------



## Tokenlord (22. August 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Naja gut, darauf gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein^^.


Das dachte ich mir^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (22. August 2009)

bin männlein und spiel weiblein :<


----------



## Fabuuiii (23. August 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch denken was diese Leute als erstes machen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das bleibt mal dahin gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (23. August 2009)

Ich bin männlich und spiele nur männliche Charaktere, weil ich...

1.   ... keine Lust habe, von irgendeinem Kerl angeflirtet zu werden, weil er glaubt daß ich weiblich wäre.

2.   ... immer offen für RP bin, und mir RP in der Rolle einer Frau nicht wirklich zusagt.

3.   ... keiner von diesen suspekten Typen bin, die sagen: "Höhö, ich will beim Leveln nicht ständig einen Männerarsch sehen müssen"

3a. ... auf andere Dinge in der Spielewelt achte, als auf den Arsch meines Charakters.


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Eigentlich fällt das "Hintern" Argument zb bei den Elyos Zauberern ja flach, die haben ja alle beide nen langen "Umhang" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Laxera (23. August 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich muss Roman voll zustimmen^^
> Ich hab keine Lust 50 Level lang auf nen Männer hintern zu schauen da ist mir ein weiblicher viel lieber
> 
> 
> ...



JA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 richtig, ich denke mir das auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg LAX
ps: wie groß wird der chara? so groß wie geht! - wieviele kurven wird sie haben? nicht viele (bin kein typ der auf große brüste/hintern steht - lieber athletische frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killercommand (23. August 2009)

Weiblicher char mit fetten Titten xD


----------



## Norjena (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Weiblicher char mit fetten Titten xD



Was anderes hätte mich bei dir ehrlich gesagt auch gewundert^^.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (23. August 2009)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...


----------



## Grimmjow19 (23. August 2009)

nickname passt zum alter :<


----------



## Tokenlord (23. August 2009)

Killercommand schrieb:


> Weiblicher char mit fetten Titten xD


Achne... Der schon wieder...

Aber wieso wundert mich diese Antwort nicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommsen (23. August 2009)

bin m und char wird au m!
Spiele immer männliche Chars, da es mir einfach mehr Spaß macht mich mit meinem Ingame Char zu ident. Mit einem weiblichen Charakter kann ich einfach keine glaubwürdige Atmo aufbauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avenenera (25. August 2009)

Jedem das sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele meist weibliche Chars aber ka wie es bei AION mit dem Kleriker wird.


----------



## Doritan (25. August 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Was auch immer die Wahl des Geschlechts bei einem Spiele-Charakter über die Sexualität des Spielers aussagen soll, ich denke nicht, dass man das Eine mit dem Anderen in Verbindung bringen kann.



Das ist so nicht ganz richtig. Es wurde tatsächlich untersucht, warum so viele Männer weibliche Chars haben (Für Interessierte empfehle ich den Aufsatz "Genderswapping on the Internet" als Einführung). Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass es verschiedene Ansätze gibt:

1) Belohnungsschemata: Das Spielen eines weiblichen Chars beeinflußt das Verhalten anderer Spieler. Generell kann man sagen, das weiblichen Chars freundlicher begegnet wird, was der Spieler nun, ob bewußt oder unbewußt, für sich ausnutzt.

2) Sexuelle Unsicherheit: Gerade Menschen, welche unter Unsicherheiten leiden, ihre eigene geschlechtliche Identität betreffend, tendieren dazu weibliche Chars zu spielen um sich "auszuprobieren".

3) Neugier: Der Drang zu wissen, wie man sich als das andere Geschlecht fühlt ("Wie ist das denn so als Frau?")

Intressant ist hierbei, dass es keine Erkenntnisse darüber gibt, dass auch Frauen männliche Chars spielen (nur anders herum). In den wenigen dokumentierten Fälle, in denen Frauen männliche Chars spielten, gaben diese an, dies aus Angst vor Belästigungen im Spiel zu tun. 

Erkenntnisse bezüglich eines Zusammenhangs zwischen Homosexualität und dem spielen eines männlichen Chars (weil es hier erwähnt wurde) gibt es hingegen nicht.

So, hab mich natürlich etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt, wenn noch Fragen sind, immer her damit..

Gruß Doritan

PS: Spiele einen männlichen Char mit Bierwampe und bin Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (25. August 2009)

Ich werde nen männlichen Char spielen, da die Figur auch irgendwie eine Identifikationsrolle übernimmt und ich mich nicht genug Weiblich für nen weiblichen Charakter fühle. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trish09 (25. August 2009)

Kaum zu glauben das Frauen angst vor Belästigung in einem Spiel haben...
Also ich für meinen Teil (bin selbst w) denke über sowas absolut nicht nach wenn ich mir nen Char erstelle, wenn mir einer aufn Nerv geht kommt der auf Ignore oder wird gemeldet, gibt ja meist in jedem MMO solche möglichkeiten ^^'


----------



## Sinji (25. August 2009)

Bin M und werd einen männlichen Char spielen weil ich mich selbst damit identifizieren kann.

Ausserdem, ich weiss nicht wie einige unter euch spielen aber ich achte mehr auf die Umgebung und das Geschehen, Zeit um auf den Hintern meines Chars zu schaun, egal aus welchen Gründen, hab ich nicht und auch keine Lust denn ich will das Spiel "erleben" als ein Avatar meiner selbst und da passt einfach kein anderes Geschlecht.

Naja es sei denn bei "Funcharactern" da kann man ja im Grunde alles mögliche zusammenbauen aber denke solche werd ich mir nicht erstellen.


----------



## Tanique (26. August 2009)

Kleine Chars finde ich zu unästhetisch und außerdem wenn Leute meinen, dass bringe ihnen im PvP einen Vorteil die haben sich geschnitten.
Dafür gibts nämlich die gute alte TAB Taste und das Autotracking in Aion.

Ich spiel weiblich, bin weiblich und auf ansehnliche weibliche Normalgröße. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Chars sind echt zu hübsch.. ich muss sie ständig anglotzen.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das einige pubertierende Jungs ausnutzen *hust*.


----------



## DjDomex (27. August 2009)

Bin Männlich.. werd auch nen Männlichen char spielen...

hab im laufe meiner zocker Karriere schon weilbiche und männliche chars gespielt...

naja der einzige positive effekt wen nen weibchen spielst is wie roman und andere schon sagten der "titten bonus"
aber wer brauch das schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss ehrlich zugeben... am anfang von meiner mmorpg serie 
hab ich mich weiblichen char gegenüber anders verhalten als männlichen

aber im laufe der zeit is das einfach abgestumpft...
da ja eh nit wirklich schmecken kannst... wer hinter dem char sitzt...

hab schon so manche überraschung erlebt dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
darum ist meine persönliche meinung ich spiel das was ich auch bin .. fertig aus


----------

